# Conseguir motor cc Mexico



## lixo2108 (Ene 30, 2009)

Hola mi nombre es Luis actualmente estudio Ing. Mecatronica y tenemos un proyecto para la construccion de un robot de sumo, por lo cual he estado buscando motores con gran fuerza pero solo he encontrado en españa: http://www.superrobotica.com/S330140.htm y solicito ayuda por si alguien conoce algun lugar donde comprar motores como estos aqui en Mexico.

Por su ayuda muchas gracias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 30, 2009)

No he visto... pero intenta buscarlos en esta web.. alli vienen casi todos los proveedores industriales de mexico

http://www.cosmos.com.mx/

La otra es que compres un desarmador electrico y lo desarmes... esa solucion siempre funciona


----------



## sangreaztk (Ene 30, 2009)

Mecatronica! en que escuela?
Sitios webs pss no conozco, la única la de robodacta http://www.robodacta.com.mx/, pero los motoreductores que maneja están muy chafas.
Si te queda cerca el Centro de la Ciudad de México, por República del Salvador está una tienda de motores, en su mayoría de segunda mano, pero tienen variedad, funcionan chido y sus precios son relativamente bajos. Disculpa por no decirte el nombre de la tienda es que no me acuerdo. Pero esta en la primer calle perpendicular con República del Salvador del lado derecho.
Buena Vibra!


----------



## Padrino (Ene 31, 2009)

Un motor de DC con buen torque (hay que alimentarlo con una buena fuente) y que puedes conseguir facilmente es el de los limpiaparabrisas de auto. Yo usé un par de ellos par mover un robot de 12 Kgr de peso.


----------



## Siddharta (Feb 14, 2009)

Hola, yo estoy haciendo un robot seguidor de lineas, pero tengo el problema de que no tengo motores, vivo en el estado de Sonora, México. Alguien sabe de alguna pagina confiable para comprar los motores?.


----------



## zaiz (Feb 14, 2009)

sangreaztk dijo:
			
		

> Pero esta en la primer calle perpendicular con República del Salvador del lado derecho



Ha de ser Aldaco.


----------



## gajobar (Feb 16, 2009)

Buenas Luis. Cómo andas?

Me presento... Soy Gabriel de Córdoba, Argentina y me encuentro estudiando Ing. Electrónica en el Instituto Universitario Aeronáutico. También me encuentro muy atraído por todo lo que es la robótica y leyendo un poco encontre tu consulta sobre robótica SUMO.

Te comento un poco, yo hace ya dos años y medio que estoy en competencias de robótica SUMO y me he encontrado con diversos problemas como el que mensionás.

Para el caso tuyo, lo que te recomiendo es, no buscar servomotores o motorreductores de alguna empresa, ya que, no sólo se dificulta sino que también no cumplen con los requisitos. Lo mejor es utilizar los servomecanismos de los atornilladores eléctricos, tipo los de 2,4 o 2,7V y lo manejás con una llave H y una batería de 6V.  Obtuve muy buenos resultados con ello ya que uno no solo posee fuerza o cupla, sino que también unas buenas rpm, lo que permite "engañar" al oponente moviéndose lento hasta el momento adecuado y acelerar, o realizar una maniobra de evación rápida.

Bueno, espero que te haya servido mi consejo y cualquier cosa comunicate con migo a mi correo gajobar, es en hotmail...

Otra cosa, nos encontramos organizando una competencia SUMO a realizar a mediados de octubre del 2009, este año. Cualquier, ya sabés, te dejé mi mail más arriba. Saludos


----------



## betois3 (Feb 18, 2009)

pues compralos en españa


----------

